# How to get a 12 year old cockbird to fertile eggs



## alex76 (Apr 17, 2016)

Any tips on how I might get one or two more clutches of eggs out of a 12 year old racing pigeon? (The bird is a cockbird(male))

Any suggestions or tips are appreciated.
Alex


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

alex76 said:


> Any tips on how I might get one or two more clutches of eggs out of a 12 year old racing pigeon? (The bird is a cockbird(male))
> 
> Any suggestions or tips are appreciated.
> Alex


Why do you think he needs help?


----------



## alex76 (Apr 17, 2016)

He hasn't produced anything yet this season.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

alex76 said:


> He hasn't produced anything yet this season.


Can he pick his mate or are you doing it?


----------



## alex76 (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm short on hens so, I have to choose his mate.
Would he do better if I gave him two or three to choose from?


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

alex76 said:


> I'm short on hens so, I have to choose his mate.
> Would he do better if I gave him two or three to choose from?


YES. When you have the best birds you can, one does not gain a thing by choosing their mates. You have a less stressful loft a stronger family bond and a desire to return home when your birds choose their mates. That being said ....

Let your cock bird mingle with as many females as you can. Chances will be good that he will pick one out and you will have his blood in your lift soon. 

Best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Old Cock bird*

Make sure the old bird has plenty of flying room to get exercise. I have also heard of some of the roller folks that used a tonic for their old birds, but I don't remember what is in it. I have heard of people giving them Red Cell, but I don't know the dose for it.

A twelve year old cock bird should not have a problem. Also try to switch him onto a younger hen that is not closely related to him. It could be the hen or inbreeding giving you problems.


----------



## alex76 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you both.
You have been very helpful.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

alex76 said:


> Thank you both.
> You have been very helpful.


Let us know how this turns out for you. Best of luck in the sport.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Vitiman E will help 
You can get 400 unit caps Give for 5 days. Or get water souble vit Even poultry vit high in vit E. I have had cock birds not fertile for 2 years and tried E vit and they started fertiling the eggs. Now if this bird has been well used and Highly inbred it may just not be able to fertile agin. Also sometimes setting some fertile eggs under the pair and letting them hatch them and feed them out works sometimes. You can pair them any way you want but unless the hen is not getting topped well or laying to soon the cock bird is at fault.


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST (Dec 27, 2013)

Have you ever heard of Necton E? My partner Art Casale had 5 cocks all ranging in ages 12-15 years old that had not fertilized for him in a few years. I told him to send them to me and let me try them out. He said Mike Ganus told him about Necton E and that even though Ganus swears by it he had but never used it. I ordered some off the internet and ALL 5 OF THOSE BIRDS have young birds on my race team this year!!! I now have Antoine Jacops Breakway here in my breeding loft and have him on it now (keep your fingers crossed). There are certian things you need to do when using it, so if your interested let me know and ill post it.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Arrowhead loft EAST said:


> Have you ever heard of Necton E? My partner Art Casale had 5 cocks all ranging in ages 12-15 years old that had not fertilized for him in a few years. I told him to send them to me and let me try them out. He said Mike Ganus told him about Necton E and that even though Ganus swears by it he had but never used it. I ordered some off the internet and ALL 5 OF THOSE BIRDS have young birds on my race team this year!!! I now have Antoine Jacops Breakway here in my breeding loft and have him on it now (keep your fingers crossed). There are certian things you need to do when using it, so if your interested let me know and ill post it.


I am definitely interested in knowing more on how you use it, where you got it, etc. I got a couple of aging cock birds from another breeder that I would like to "rejuvenate" if possible. Thanks


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST (Dec 27, 2013)

He you can order it from just about anywhere i just checked amazon and they have various sizes you can buy from $24-$79. First you take the cock and put it away from any other hens, if possible in a nest box or his own section for 10 days. During this time the only water he should get is the water with the Necton E at a rate of 2 teaspoon a liter. During this time make sure the hen is alone or with other hens to insure she is ready to mate. At the end of the 10 days put them in a section or in the aviary Alone to insure parentage but NOT in a nest box. The cock is going to be extremely aggressive so the hen needs to be able to get away. I was told after they are good and mated lock them in the box to make sure of parentage. What I do is after I witness them mate i give them about 5 extra minutes for afterglow and extra bonding then i lock the hen in the box ALONE and put the cock back in with the cocks. I wait a few hours and repeat with them ALONE in the aviary or section i let them mate 3 to 5 times a day the first 5 days with few hours in between to let his sperm build up. after that they are locked in the nest box together until the second egg is laid. Whether you choose to pull or cut the feathers around the anus of BOTH of them you should to help with mating. Any questions let me know!


----------



## ksmith2006 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Avia Charge-2000 boosted fertility*

I had a chance to buy some birds that would have been way out of my price range. The catch was the birds were 16 + years old and had been infertile for two or more years. I gambled on them! Every one thought that I was even crazier than they suspected. I had an ace up my sleeve. I had been using an all natural nutritional supplement called Avia Charge-2000 for several years. I knew that it had increased the fertility of some males who were not producing viable offspring. I thought it would work, but the age of the birds was an unkown factor. In my first attempt, one male produced 8 viable offspring out of nine eggs. Remarkable to say the least! The Avia Charge-2000 worked exceptionally well and I continue to use it.


----------

